# Coastal Hunting in Gail Force Winds!



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2017)

Woke up on the coast yesterday morning to a light rain.  Got and got ready anyway.

Well, rain stopped right at day light, so we loaded the prodigy and hit the water.  Wind was steady 20 with gusts of 35 sometimes 40.  Got a little wet crossing the channel until we could duck behind the island.  

Set up on a small island and thank goodness for modern clothes.  We had probably 200-300 redheads come in and sit on the water 200 yards out from us.  They never crossed our decoys coming in.  Moments after shooting time, 2 blue bills with the wind at their tails streaked from behind us without our getting our guns up.  

We sat there and watched thousands of birds come and land on a mud shelf a mile out, but with the winds and waves, there was no way we could got set up like that.  Finally at 10:30 we called no joy and I volunteered to go get the boat.  

Well, as I am trying to get the boat, the guys on the island 300 yards from us decide to leave and as I turned to look at my guys the other group had knocked up the birds and there were over 1 hundred redheads coming straight to our little island.  I could only be still and watch.  They killed 3 drake redheads out of the bunch. 

The trip back in was pretty easy and not nearly as wet.  We figured birds were up the rivers resting so we ran up both local rivers.  Only saw 4 ducks and 10 coots.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 8, 2017)

Maybe next time you should draw straws or do paper-rock-scissors.  Good story my friend.  I feel for you.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 8, 2017)

That's the kind of luck I have. Shoulda, woulda, coulda. But, and a big but at that, you saw birds which lit the fire for a better tomorrow.

Good story so atta boy to you.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 9, 2017)

one thing is for sure. Next time, its not your turn to go get the boat.....


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 9, 2017)

We wanted to hunt the saltwater this weekend, but with the wind we decided not to.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2017)

Atlantic coast was a no go this past weekend


----------



## jasper181 (Jan 17, 2017)

All the divers in my area seem to be flying the middle of the channel, I guess its time to invest in a layout rigs, saw maybe 75 bluebills Sunday.

 Made my annual  trip down to PCB for redheads last Thursday and didnt see the first one, only Buffleheads and Mergansers. The previous week my buddy that we go with sent me video of several thousand withing 100 yards of where we put our spread.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 17, 2017)

Rain this weekend


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2017)

Small Craft Advisory in effect through Saturday morning
Waters From Savannah Ga To Altamaha Sound Ga Out 20 Nm...


----------



## smoothie (Jan 28, 2017)

I would have ground my teeth down


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 28, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Small Craft Advisory in effect through Saturday morning
> Waters From Savannah Ga To Altamaha Sound Ga Out 20 Nm...




6 to 9 mph winds on gulf coast.  Don't know if there are any birds, but didn't have any better offers.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2017)

I know a guy who hunted all day and killed five buffle heads


----------

